

Delta IV Rocket Launched from California with Top Secret Payload (Video) - chopsueyar
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-12251194

======
jacquesm
If Hugo Chavez suddenly suffers from instant flash evaporation you'll know
what the payload was.

~~~
frank3
I seriously doubt that's what the payload is.

------
mturmon
As long as we're making informed guesses:

"For an imaging spacecraft to provide truly persistent surveillance
capability, the satellite should be in a higher orbit, requiring large-
aperture deployable mirrors, in the range of 10-20 meters in diameter."

[i.e., need to hover longer over one site -> {higher orbit, larger mirror} ->
need bigger rocket]

From page 10 of:

[http://www.docstoc.com/docs/57862449/NPS-Space-Systems-
Progr...](http://www.docstoc.com/docs/57862449/NPS-Space-Systems-Program)

------
CountSessine
Another spy satellite, I guess.

~~~
jacquesm
Yes that would normally be the expectation, but at 23 tonnes you have to
wonder.

